# New Mazda



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen the new TV add for the new Mazda RX8.

Hmmm, quite like that.

An animation of the engine internals show that Mazda are still using the Rotary engine.

Didn't know that.

They must be the only manufacturer still doing so.

My most recent memory of the Rotary engine was the one Norton fitted to a couple of bikes in the eighties. Seem to remember they were regarded as a nightmare in terms of reliability.

So what makes Mazda so proficient at this engine and succeed where everyone else has long since given up.

That aside the car looks great.

It could even tempt me back into a tin box


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Such an interesting idea the rotary engine. I admire Mazda for sticking with it - I think they are usinng modern materials to try and overcome oil seal problems with the old ones.

Great to see a Japanese firm come up with such a unique car, they are so ofte accused of blandness.

A mate used to have a rather battered RX7, the engine sounded superb with a tuned exhaust


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bikers please comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

When the RX7 was a current model, I took a test drive and was quite impressed by the smoothness, however the dealer (who was at that time in the throes of chaging agencies, warned me about very heavy fuel consumption and a short life of the rotor tip seals ( I was aware of this problem having had a Suzuki rotary motorcycle). He also told me of a small British company who were doing a good trade in adaptor plates to allow the Ford V6 to be mated-up to the RX7 gearbox, which, apparantly, was a very common mod, when Rotor seals needed replacement at approx 35000 miles.

Roger


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

The RX7 has become almost a cult car here in the US. The Mazda website has a link to a page that explains what is new about the Rotary engine in the RX8. Its called a "Renesis" engine and has won Motor Trend Magazine's award as Engine of the Year..

Mazda Top 50 Web Sites

Mazda Renesis Engine Info

Mazda USA Home Page?

For my $$, I'd put the 30k in a Lexus IS300, add the TRD supercharger, and go out and have my way some M3's and M5's


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

RX 7 always had a rotary didn't it?

JoT - Did that bike come from "The Running Man" movie that starred the governor of California?


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Mazda have always gone against the norm when it came to engine usage. The only firm in the world to use the "Miller" sometimes called "5stroke" engine in a car.

Nice to see they haven't lost all independance with this car whilst under the Ford umbrella.

Paul D


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've always liked Mazdas, they seem to be just about the only Japanese car company prepared to try something different. I've never owned one, though this may change when I get cheesed off with the Lancia (something that isn't likely to happen soon). They've always had a rotary engine in their line up, presumably they've developed and improved its reliability. I did hear that the rotor tip seal problem wasn't as bad as it used to be, but that fuel consumption is still heavy. The new RX8 looks terrific but I've yet to read/see any tests on it. Anyone have any links to one?

The "bike" pictured is made by Dodge (or Chrysler) and uses the V10 Dodge Viper engine, it's going into limited production apparently














. What on Earth it's like to ride I have absolutely no idea!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone know what the advantages of a Rotary engine are exactly.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good question Andy.

I'm not sure if these are advantages or not, but I think that some of the differences between rotary and conventional engines are:

There are less moving parts so presumably the rotary engine will be more efficient at producing power and there will also be less power lost.

Fewer moving parts mean a smoother delivery of the available power and a higher rev range.

I think that rotary engines are smaller physically than conventional piston engines.

There must be loads of others, I'd be interested to find out what they are too.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

That bike is real??







With a V-10 Viper motor I'd be surprised if anyone could get insurance for it.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger, your right about the mod with the Ford V6 motor being fitted to the Mazda, i had a NSU R080, with the rotary engine, due to the cost of repaires some owners used the Ford V6 engine with this car as well, not sure but i think they used the gearbox as well. fred,


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Advantage of rotary?

It does not have pistons and con rods which have to change direction all the time. Think of the energy required to accelerate and decelerate them every time the engine turns.

This means more bhp or less fuel for a given displacement.

Or this could be nonesense

David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not nonsense David.

A principle that works fine on paper but doesn't quite cut it in real life.

Except maybe with the Mazda.

I have heard that there are longevity issues with the rotary engine which ultimately means that despite the advantages you rightly suggest, they don't last as long as a conventional set up.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jot

Interesting looking bike you posted there









Alas these concept bikes never make it into production.

This Honda has though.

You can go into a Honda dealer and buy one of these









Just the job for nipping through the city traffic


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mazdarx8.co.uk

and then click on rotary engine


----------

